# New St. Croix Rod



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Spent the money for a nice rod, took it out this evening and it attracted big fish!

Largest was 16 inches on a pop-r, This fatty got in the current and zinged some drag out. 

Everyone said to get the rod in 7 foot length so I did, it feels great very light and sensitive! I put braid on my reel, definitely not sold on braid. I'm not sure it's for river fishing, I got the spider brand in camo color but I felt like it was way to visible. That stuff is really hard to cut to change lures and trim the tag end of the knot


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Nice Fish!! You could try tying on a fluro leader, still have the sensitivity but less visibility unless the whole reason you used braid was for extra durability?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Braid is amazing for river fishing. There are very few local rivers where the braid is going to be to visible . If you are having trouble cutting it get something with serrated edges, and put just a little tension on the tag by either biting it or pulling on it and it will cut really easy. 

You should also be using the palomar knot. I don't think you should have any weight over 20 lbs .


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmm I use the worlds fair knot, seemed to hold well. I'm going to stick with it for a while maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I use 10 lb Power Pro and I fish the rivers a lot. I do use a duolock snap though so that I can swap out lures and baits quickly. I use fairly small ones and haven't really had any issues with them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. I like St Croix along with Falcon rods.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I was thinking along the same line, swivel!!! That braid is some tuff stuff


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll never use anything but braid. Not sure what your trying to cut it with, but if you're using nail clippers, try using just a blade. A pocket knife will do just fine.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought one of the lower end St. Croix rods last spring(Triumph) and paired it with a Guide series reel and have used the combo almost all year, nice fish by the way.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

CATMAN447 said:


> I'll never use anything but braid. Not sure what your trying to cut it with, but if you're using nail clippers, try using just a blade. A pocket knife will do just fine.


Pocket Knife is what I have had the best luck with. Bought a pair of snippers from buckeye outdoors that seem to work pretty good. They cost twelve bucks though.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I may have went overboard, I got 20 pound test ( but the diameter is suppose to be like 8 pound test mono). I have a Gerber knife that came with a good edge, I have to saw on that stuff though. I got the premier st croix, only because they didn't have the triumph model in stock. Reviews were very similar on the rods. It's very sensitive, that being said I think I made a lot of false hook sets first night out.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to cabelas and dig around in the bargain bin. Usually a pair or so of sicssor snips for bout $6 that are made to cut braid. As long as they don't get rusty work very well.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been looking at one of those rods to pair it with my Abu Garcia Revo. I bought a Bass Pro Bionic Blade and that thing is a stick with eyelets. It's about the most insensitive piece of crap that I've ever bought. It's probably good for pike fishing but not too good for smallmouth. 

Braid has always been an absolute pain. I have a rod spooled with Spiderwire and it just infuriates me. Suffix Siege is the best mono upon the market for the cost referencing my opinion.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

try slowing down on the hook set and it doesnt need to be as hard as a hookset.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

mark nice rod , and give the braid some time . You will become a fan if it in time


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Braid is essential when using expensive lures in snag holes. The only thing a st. croix rod did for me that another didn't is break my heart when I hear it snap. That said I just bought 2 a few weeks ago to replace the ones that snapped . I love em.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Suffix makes an excellent braid. So does power pro. I bought a braid at Buckeye Outdoors by Tuff Line and it is not working out. Point I am trying to make, is, try another braid. I'll probably go back to Power Pro or Suffix.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Go to Walmart and buy a pair of scissors from either the school supplies or the craft stuff. I have a pair of fiskars that I've been using for 2 seasons.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimVW (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a small Gerber multi tool. The needle nose are essential when a bigger smallie inhales your lure and the scissors work great on braid. They are maybe 4" unfolded and 12$


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Going to snag me one of those little tools! I cut off 6 feet of line the other day, well it broke off, must of not liked the ride home in the truck, I take it the braid will fray easily. I fish roadrunners a lot and there really meant for crappie, hard to get a hook set, the braid and the new pole seemed to do the trick, I never lost a one yesterday. Going to back down to 15 pound test and grab one of those tools. And the best braid out there is ...


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Power Pro. I've tried a few different braids and always end up going back to Power Pro. Spyder Wire's braid frays. Sufix 832 would "bird's nest" more on me. I can confidently pop a lure out of a snag with Power Pro, don't get wind knots, cast smooth and far...etc. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Your "best braid" question is going to be a ford vs Chevy vs Dodge vs Toyota type deal. I used fireline since it first came out up until 2 years ago. Other than it digging into itself on the spool when under tension, it was mostly trouble free. I'm now a suffix man. I actually like the cheaper suffix performance braid better than the 832. I haven't had any "wind knot" problems with either, and they've both held up to everything I've put them through so far. The problem I have with 832 is that it's almost too limp, and tends to wrap around a guide every once in a while. Though not a huge problem, some days it becomes a slight P.I.T.A.... the performance braid doesn't seem to do it much, if at all.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I decided to go to power pro in 15 pound test, getting ready to spool it on now!


----------

